# Spieleperlen 2016: Indies, Geheimtipps und Überraschungshits



## Felix Schuetz (29. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieleperlen 2016: Indies, Geheimtipps und Überraschungshits* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieleperlen 2016: Indies, Geheimtipps und Überraschungshits


----------



## Desotho (29. Januar 2017)

Gibt viele schöne Spiele die in der deutschen Spielepresse hinten runterfallen. Daumen hoch für solche Artikel.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Januar 2017)

Toller Artikel!
Die komplette Liste beinhaltet durch die Bank weg Pflichttitel.
Und Oxenfree sowie Offworld Trading Company kann ich nur empfehlen. Oxenfree war im letzten Jahr, für mich, neben Life is Strange das beste und interessanteste Adventure und lud durch diesen schönen Finalkniff gleich zu mehrmaligem Durchspielen ein.

Die schnellen aber auch fordernden Partien in Offworld Trading Company machen teils süchtig mit Aktienhandel gegnerische Unternehmen aufzukaufen und mittels Sabotage sich gegenseitig den Boden unter den Füßen zu nehmen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Januar 2017)

Von einigen Titeln habe ich gehört, aber sagen mir halt nicht zu. Andere Titel kenne ich nicht mal, darum danke für die Erwähnung von solchen Spielen.
Die verdienen definitiv mal mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Berichterstattung.

Das einzige Spiel, dass ich davon habe ist Darkest Dungeon und das Spiel ist für mich super.
Bockschwer, gut erzählt und man kann es immer wieder mal spielen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. Januar 2017)

meine top 5 indie-games letztes jahr sind alle vertreten. shantae 1/2 genie hero war ein bisschen enttäuschend, wenn man es mit dem brillianten vorgänger vergleicht. aber es kommen ja noch inhalte, die das ganze vielleicht etwas aufwerten. ein gutes spiel ist's aber auch so allemal geworden.
severed  ist mmn noch sehr erwähnenswert. ist ein sehr gelungenes game der guacamelee-macher.
auch salt & sanctuaries fand ich sehr cool.


----------



## stawacz (29. Januar 2017)

shantae gabs letztens im humble bundle,,direkt mal zugeschlagen.und darkest dungeon is auch super


----------



## Zybba (29. Januar 2017)

Gute Liste! Schön, dass auch andere Redis Tipps abgegeben haben.
Hyper Light Drifter werde ich wohl bei Gelegenheit mal spielen.
Die restlichen Titel habe ich schon oder aber sie interessieren mich nicht.



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Die komplette Liste beinhaltet durch die Bank weg Pflichttitel.


Warum du und Felix hier davon redet, dass das Pflichttitel seien und man sie "gespielt haben muss", ist mir echt unklar. Nur weil ein Spiel gut ist, muss es nicht unbedingt von jedem gespielt werden.


----------



## Desotho (1. Februar 2017)

stawacz schrieb:


> shantae gabs letztens im humble bundle


Ich vermute mal das war der Vorgänger Pirate's Curse.


----------



## linktheminstrel (2. Februar 2017)

shantae soll übertrieben sexistische darstellungen weiblicher charaktere haben? sorry, aber mich würde interessieren, wo ihr hinguckt, wie ihr die charaktere shantae, risky etc. wahrnehmt und in wie fern die darstellung weiblicher charaktere großartig "sexistischer" als in den vorgängern oder im vergleich mit anderen spielen sein soll. für mich ist shantae mit dem ulkigen humor, seinen absolut liebenswerten charakteren und ja, den sich wirklich im rahmen befindenden anzüglichkeiten ne wirklich spielenswerte serie.


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> sorry, aber mich würde interessieren, wo ihr hinguckt, wie ihr die charaktere shantae, risky etc. wahrnehmt und in wie fern die darstellung weiblicher charaktere großartig "sexistischer" als in den vorgängern oder im vergleich mit anderen spielen sein soll.


Naja, dass Frauen mit üppigen Rundungen und Männer muskelbepackt dargestellt werden, ist in heutiger Popkultur ja ziemlich normal.

Allerdings scheint Shantae da doch noch etwas weiter zu gehen, Animestil halt...
Ich hab einfach mal über Google ein paar "freizügigere" Bilder rausgesucht, sind bestimmt auch welche aus dem ersten Teil dabei.
Der Stil scheint sich ja eh sehr zu ähneln.

http://www.technobuffalo.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Shantae-Half-Genie-Hero-1.jpg
http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s.../132bcd25fe243d4af3d9fdc9e62404c7d05429a4.jpg
http://static.4players.de/premium/Spiele/c7/26/35115-teaser1.jpg
http://img03.deviantart.net/9038/i/2015/041/2/1/shantae_co_by_disembowell-d8hgpy7.png
https://wayforward.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/WUP-N_BSXE_gameplay_3-replacement.jpg

Mich stört es nicht. Aber zu behaupten, dass Frauen in anderen Spielen auch nicht anders dargestellt werden, halte ich für schlicht falsch.
Siehst du da wirklich keinerlei Unterschiede?


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, dass Frauen mit üppigen Rundungen und Männer muskelbepackt dargestellt werden, ist in heutiger Popkultur ja ziemlich normal.
> 
> Allerdings scheint Shantae da doch noch etwas weiter zu gehen, Animestil halt...
> Ich hab einfach mal über Google ein paar "freizügigere" Bilder rausgesucht, sind bestimmt auch welche aus dem ersten Teil dabei.
> ...



nicht wirklich. lara croft wird in doch sehr kurzen hosen dargestellt, oberweiten bei frauen in videospielen sind meist auch sehr üppig, bei perfekten körpermaßen, manchmal sogar darunter, je nach artstyle. samus aran hat auch ihren hautengen zero suit, in uncharted gibt's zoe, die ja quasi vom outfit eine lara croft auf asiatisch ist, von the witcher muss ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen, bei bioware's mass effect ist auch alles hauteng, etc., etc..
artworks und fan-arts zeigen auch diese damen manchmal in aufreizenden posen, wobei ich jetzt bis auf ein paar bikinibildchen in shantae nichts gesehen habe. coverartworks von gta zeigen auch meist leicht bekleidete mädchen, in jedem beat'em'up sieht man mehr haut wie in dem im sehr niedlich und kindlich gestalteten artworks von shantae. im übrigen ist der charakter von bozon's frau mitentwickelt worden. hauptinspiration für das design war die bezaubernde jeannie, eine sitcom aus den 60ern.

zu den bildern:
bild 1 wird im spiel erklärt und ist nun wirklich nichts besonderes. die meerjungfrauen-königin wirft sich nie in irgendwelche posen oder sonst was.
bild 2: ja, ein bikini-bild von shantae... ich finde daran nicht wirklich was, was jetzt sonderlich aufreizend wäre, aber vielleicht stehe ich zu wenig auf cartoonfrauen. ist ein kind im bikini eigentlich auch überzogen sexistisch?
bild 3: ehrlich?! WO?!
bild 4: wird wiederum im spiel erklärt (in pirate's curse) und auch genügend zur schippe genommen: im übrigen an eine gewisse ägyptische herrscherin angehaucht.
bild 5: wieder muss man den kontext für dieses bild verstehen. wiederum glaube ich kaum, dass dieses bild großartig als aufreizer gedacht war. ich finde das design von risky eigentlich sehr originell mit dem schädel und eher ulkig als offensiv gegenüber der geschlkechterrolle. zudem ist sie nun wirklich ein sehr emanzipierter charakter.

vielleicht liegt es einfach an meiner auffassung von sexistischen inhalt, aber nein, ich erkenne diesen absolut nicht in shantae, die bikini-szenen sind allesamt zum schreien komisch gezeichnet, man sieht nichts, was ich jetzt meinen nächsten, meinen kollegen etc. nicht zumuten könnte, da ich den stil eigentlich eher putzig als aufreizend finde und für mich gibt es hier einfach viel offensichtlichere fälle, auch in der spielebranche, dass man bei shantae vom überzogenem sexismus mmn einfach nicht reden kann.


----------



## Zybba (3. Februar 2017)

Ich hab eigentlich schon das Gefühl, dass viele heutige Spiele von diesem Frauenbild abrücken.
Sei es ein Last of Us, XCOM, Mirrors Edge, Bioshock, Dishonored, Life is Strange. Auch bei der heutigen Lara dachte ich, sie sei etwas "normaler".
Die fielen mir jetzt spontan ein, habe aber auch nicht alle gespielt. Kann also sein, dass mein Eindruck nicht stimmt.
Im von dir genannten Uncharted gibt es aber auch Elena, die deutlich doch sehr normal wirkt. Dagegen scheint Shantae nur ein Frauenbild zu liefern.
Ja, die Frauen auf GTA Covern sind in Bikinis. Da wirkt es aber deutlich realistischer und weniger aufreizend.

Dann gibts natürlich noch viele Gegenbeispiele, wie z.B. das aktuelle Final Fantasy.
Aber nur weil die auch existieren, ist Shantae ja nicht weniger freizügig.



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ist ein kind im bikini eigentlich auch überzogen sexistisch?


Ich habe nie von überzogenem Sexismus geredet. Leg mir bitte keine Worte in den Mund.



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> bild 3: ehrlich?! WO?


Die Mädels halten ihre glänzenden Brüste in die Kamera. ^^

Nur um das noch einmal klarzustellen: Mir ist das nicht zu sexistisch, allerdings finde ich es schon auffälliger als in vielen anderen Spielen. Dass einige Leute das als zu forciert finden, kann ich verstehen.
Dazu kommt vermutlich noch, dass dieser animeartige Look auch direkt entsprechende Assoziationen auslöst.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich schon das Gefühl, dass viele heutige Spiele von diesem Frauenbild abrücken.
> Sei es ein Last of Us, XCOM, Mirrors Edge, Bioshock, Dishonored, Life is Strange. Auch bei der heutigen Lara dachte ich, sie sei etwas "normaler".
> Die fielen mir jetzt spontan ein, habe aber auch nicht alle gespielt. Kann also sein, dass mein Eindruck nicht stimmt.
> Im von dir genannten Uncharted gibt es aber auch Elena, die deutlich doch sehr normal wirkt. Dagegen scheint Shantae nur ein Frauenbild zu liefern.
> ...



im artikel steht: 





> die überzogen sexistische Darstellung sämtlicher weiblicher Figuren


 darauf beziehe ich mich. ja, e gibt auch spiele, die wirklich vorbildhaft mit den weiblichen protagonisten umgehen. shantae ist aber ne andere, viel humorvollere art von spiel.


----------



## Desotho (3. Februar 2017)

Auffälliger als in anderen Spielen finde ich es jetzt nicht. Aber das sagt ja eher was über das allgemeine und von Spielern akzeptierte Frauenbild in Spielen aus 
Am Ende des Tages stehen aber halt Frauen immer noch auf trainierte Kerle und Männer auf sexy Frauen. Hätte die Natur uns diesen Streich nicht gespielt würde es die Menschheit wohl nicht geben und die Erde stände besser da.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2017)

Dieses Shantae kann sich aber nicht ganz davon freisprechen hauptsächlich durch seine visuelle Erotik - mit dem das Spiel ja durchzogen ist - Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen generieren. Vielleicht aus Angst dass es sonst unter allen anderen Hüpfern klanglos untergeht. Nicht dass es verwerflich wäre, aber die "Sex sells"-Masche ist hier doch zu offensichtlich.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (3. Februar 2017)

Bin von Motorsport Manager auch positiv überrascht, es hat auf mich eine ähnliche Sogwirkung wie damals Pole Position


----------



## Desotho (3. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht aus Angst dass es sonst unter allen anderen Hüpfern klanglos untergeht.


Es ist ja nicht das erste Spiel der Reihe die sich auch einen guten Ruf aufgebaut hat


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Februar 2017)

Finde es ziemlich albern sich über das Frauenbild von Comicfiguren aufzuregen. Shantae wurde übrigens von einer Frau erfunden, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Zybba (4. Februar 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Finde es ziemlich albern sich über das Frauenbild von Comicfiguren aufzuregen.


Wer regt sich denn auf?



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Shantae wurde übrigens von einer Frau erfunden, soweit ich weiß.


Ja. Linktheministrel meinte auch, dass sie an der Erfindung/Entwicklung beteiligt war.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Februar 2017)

Meine persönlichen Indiehighlights 2016 waren Punch Club, Shantae als Reihe, Stardew Valley und Slime Rancher.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wer regt sich denn auf?



Felix Schütz


----------



## Zybba (5. Februar 2017)

"die überzogen sexistische Darstellung sämtlicher weiblicher Figuren wäre wirklich nicht nötig gewesen."

Also sich aufregen klingt für mich deutlich anders. Er spricht nur von einer nicht vorhandenen Notwendigkeit.
Aber das ist dann wohl Interpretationssache.
Ich glaube auf jeden Fall nicht, dass Felix das schnaubend und mit hochrotem Kopf geschrieben hat. ^^


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. Februar 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Felix Schütz


Nö. Der Text zu Shantae stammt von Lukas. Steht auch drunter.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (5. Februar 2017)

Oh, Sorcery klingt interessant. Muss ich mir demnächst mal kaufen auf Steam. Erinner mich an alte RPGs von früher auf dem Amiga&Co.
Zum entspannen sicherlich sehr geeignet.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese, dann stelle ich  wieder einmal fest, dass die meisten Leuten _*keine *_Ahnung haben, was "Sexismus" überhaupt bedeutet.

Das Bild hier ist sexistisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses bild hier ist sexistisch UND rassistisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild hier ist SEXY, aber nicht sexistisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn Sexismus bedeutet per Definition "Unterdrückung/Benachteiligung aufgrund des Geschlechts". Hat mit nackter Haut nicht zwingend etwas zu tun. Bei den Animefiguren kann ich jetzt nur anhand der verlinkten Bilder keinen Sexismus erkennen.


----------



## Zybba (5. Februar 2017)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nö. Der Text zu Shantae stammt von Lukas. Steht auch drunter.


Ich hatte das so interpretiert, dass er lediglich den Vorschlag für die Liste gemacht hat und der Text von dir stammt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so interpretiert, dass er lediglich den Vorschlag für die Liste gemacht hat und der Text von dir stammt.


Nein, die Texte hat jede/r Red schön selbst geschrieben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Februar 2017)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nö. Der Text zu Shantae stammt von Lukas. Steht auch drunter.



Mea culpa


----------



## Felix Schuetz (7. März 2017)

An alle, die es interessiert: Wir haben das Special mit einem Ausblick auf 2017 fortgesetzt. Hier: 

http://www.pcgames.de/Indie-Games-Thema-239276/Specials/Indies-Geheimtipps-Vorschau-Preview-1221631/


----------

